# Red + Black?



## PinkPunisher (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok so i have the option of buying a Red tegu that is 14"s. I really want to get it to live with Alice who is close to 15"s but I'm wondering if they will get along and if my new cage i built is big enough? It's a 8'x4'x4' cage you think that will keep them happy? The quicker the replys the better because there only one left and i don't know if anyone is interested other then me  

All opinions and thoughts welcome  


EDIT: Just spoke with my parents and they said don't mind me getting it 

Spencer


----------



## Alek (Aug 13, 2008)

I think they shoud do great I have a male and a female in a 6X4X2


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm REALLY excited about this! It's like Christmas for me :-D I only hope Alice gets along with her new friend :\

Spencer


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

Man, you must be stoked!!! I was really excited when I finally managed to get my hands on both a male and a female chacoan.


----------

